# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Shumë urime z.Salihaj!

## e panjohura

Z.Salihaj, Ju uroj gjithe te mirat e botes dhe i jetofsh aq sa te deshiron zemra! :Lulja3:

----------


## orhideja

Sot qenka dita e ditelindjeve  :buzeqeshje:  .............gezofshi edhe shume e shume tjera te lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

Ta gëzosh ditën e lindjes z. Salihaj! Jetofsh i shëndetshëm e i lumtur bashkë me njerëzit e t`u të dashur!

Me nderime,
Dar_di

----------


## B@Ne

Urime, gjithe te mirat , dhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Gezuar ditelindjen z. Salihaj! Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## EDUARDI

Pranoni Urimet Dhe Nga Ana Ime

Gezuar Per Shume Vite...

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Miku im i dashur, pranoni urime nga zemra...shëndeti të përqafoft e mos të lëshoftë tërë jetën, punë sa më shumë (nuk prishemi më ne), gëzime pa kufi e pleqëri të qetë...*

----------


## skender76

I bashkohem miqve te mi, duke t'uruar nje jete te gjate e te lumtur!!!!

Skenderi.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Dashuria shendeti lumturia te mbreteroj ne familjen t'ai i gezofshe edhe 100 te tjera ne gjirin tende familare

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime ditlindjen SAlihaj,edhe as sa te doje zemra te lumtura.*

----------


## Çaushi

...Me deshiren me te mire te mundeshme te uroj shume perzemersisht...
GEZUAR E ME FAT EDHE PER SHUME MOTE....DITELINDJA MIKU IM I DASHUR!





*Me shume respekt per Ty
Miku jot Çaushi
Drenicë, 01.10.2011*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nese nuk gaboj eshte anetari qe ka avatar me nje biciklete qe me pelqen shume si edhe shkrimi i tij
Gezuar per shume vjet qofsh i lumtur

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100 z Salihaj.

----------


## Dashnori_84

Urime ditelindjen....

----------


## pranvera bica

Per shume vjet Gezuar ditlindjen Salihaj!Shendet dhe gezime ne jete!

----------


## paulvandyk

nuk po lajmerohet zoti salihaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RockStar

Urime ditelindjen z.Salihaj. U befsh 100 vjec.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime ,suksese në jetë,shëndet e harmoni ,gjithë të mirat i nderuari z .Salihaj

----------

